# Baked Ziti



## mestepp (Jan 28, 2011)

Check out my recipe for baked Ziti:
Jays Kitchen: BAKED ZITI

ingredients: 1/2 lbs. ground Italian Sausage (Spicy Hot) 1lbs. ground Sirloin 2 Jars of Ragu traditional red sauce 1lbs of mozzarella cheese 1lbs of Rigatoni 2 Bottles of Bell'agio Table Wine 1 Loaf of Garlic Bread 1 clove of Garlic

Cheers.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## mestepp (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 28, 2011)

You are most Welcome, Have fun !!

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Jan 28, 2011)

nice to meet you, welcome


----------

